# Honda GX270 Rocker



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm working on a Little Wonder blower with a 9hp GX270 Honda which wouldnt run. felt like it had no compression. So I pulled the valve cover, and found the exhaust valve rocker arm off of the valve stem, still bolted on, just dangling there, so I repositioned the arm, adjusted it to spec, and it came off again after a day of running.
Any Ideas???


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

Could be a few different things. Make sure you tighten the nut (top nut) while holding the other nut (bottom nut) stationary when you adjust the valves, other than that maybe a worn out spring, bent push rod, push rod guide. got any pics you could post so we could see the condition? that or you could wait for a better answer but thats all i can think of right know.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Get out your feel gauges, and reset them to about .005


----------



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm going to pull the pushrods out, check them, maybe the exhaust spring is a little weak, give the valvetrain a good look over will post with results.


----------

